# Angelkollege für Andmanen



## Dikay (29. Dezember 2015)

Hi Leute,
Ich möchte unbedingt nächstes Jahr, auf die Andmanen und auf GT zu angeln. 

Habe allerdings niemanden in meinem Freundeskreis welcher auch Lust auf eine solche Tour hätte! Bin auf der Suche nach jemandem mit dem gleichen Problem oder jemandem bei dem ich mich anschließen kann.

Idealerweise sollte der Trip um die 14 Tage dauern (wenn dann richtig), ich würde im Anschluss auch gerne ein paar Tage am am Strand verbringen, wobei derjenigeoder diejenigen nicht mitmachen müssten.

Wie auch immer, ich bin mir durchaus bewusst was ein solcher Angelausflug kosten kann und wird und habe keine Lust auf irgendwelche Belehrungen!

Vielleicht habe ich ja Glück und es findet sich jemand oder eine Gruppe... Bin sehr gespannt...


Grüße


----------



## Fishing365 (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: Angelkollege für Andmanen*

Hi!

Ich war vor einem Jahr auf den Malediven und hab mit einem Australier lange übers GT fischen gesprochen! Dieser hat sozusagen ausgesorgt und reist nur den GT's hinterher... 
Da war sein Tipp noboundaries Oman, der war wie gesagt schon überall und meinte im Verlgeich zu Malediven Lacadiven Andamanen Great Barrier Reef ist der Oman bei den Jungs von No Boundaris Oman unschlagbar....

Ich hab an solchen Reisen generell Interesse wann planst du denn was 2016?? 

Lg
Fishing 365

Ps: Malediven ist nicht mehr so wie es war die Fischen seit 2 Jahren kommerziell auf GT'S zwar mit Rute und Rolle (Jigging)! Zwar fängt man immer noch einiges aber nicht mehr so leicht wie früher


----------



## schwab (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Angelkollege für Andmanen*

hallo zusmmen, also mich würden gts auch schon länger mal reizen. ich geh zwar aucch seit einigen jahren mit freunden und rucksack auf reisen. aber leider habe ich ein ähnliches problem, nämlich das meine freunde leider nicht so angelverrückt sind wie ich. letztes jahr waren wir in peru bolivien. ich wär dort gerne am amazonas noch ehr richtung brasilien gereist um dort auf arapaima un piraiba zu fischen aber meine jugs wollten doch lieber an den titikakasee und nach machu pichu:-(. was die gts angeht hatte ich mir auch die inseln im süden von myanmar schon überlegt das muss auch der hammer sein und noch völlig unerschlossen. aber auh andamanen kan ich mir vorstellen. lg hannes


----------



## mightyeagle69 (15. April 2016)

*AW: Angelkollege für Andmanen*



Dikay schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> Ich möchte unbedingt nächstes Jahr, auf die Andmanen und auf GT zu angeln.
> 
> Habe allerdings niemanden in meinem Freundeskreis welcher auch Lust auf eine solche Tour hätte! Bin auf der Suche nach jemandem mit dem gleichen Problem oder jemandem bei dem ich mich anschließen kann.
> ...



Was für dich um deinen Traum am leben zu halten 

Bin vor 4 Wochen zurück gekommen, es war der Hammer..!!!


----------



## Lorenz (15. April 2016)

*AW: Angelkollege für Andmanen*



mightyeagle69 schrieb:


> Bin vor 4 Wochen zurück gekommen, es war der Hammer..!!!



Petri Heil!

http://www.andamansportsfishing.com/  ??
Was hat das Kleinboot am Tag gekostet?


----------

